# I Found A Pigeon With A Green And A Black Leg Band



## Alisanzo (Sep 24, 2013)

A pigeon turned up at our home this afternoon in Menands, NY that is either injured or exhausted. He/she has a green leg band and a black leg band. He/she is a mottled light brown and absolutely beautiful. We gave him a box to sleep in and some water. We will have to buy seeds tomorrow morning. He is very sweet and we have never encountered this situation before but I found this website. The black tag has a "600" on it and the green tag says AU 2013 MAL 511. 518-935-3198 is our telephone.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

These are the club details where the pigeon is registered:

Club Name : MALDEN VETERANS HA 
Club Code : MAL 
Club Secretary : JOEL AMADEO 
City : MEDFORD 
State : MA 
Phone No. : 781-395-0937 
Email Address : [email protected] 

They should be able to find the bird's owner.

Be aware, though - some owners are excellent in how they regard their birds, whereas others are pretty ruthless about birds who get lost or injured.


----------

